# Is it fate? I will do a video on this soon.



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok, I was searching Youtube, for many things, an aquamate hack (pheonix), a solar video, and found this gem.
I actually have that exact looking toshiba big screen, and was trying to find if it can be dumped at the local station.
For those that dont wanna watch a 5 minute video, it is basically a "super magnifying lens" in some rear projection big screens.
It shows the guy put a two by four under the lens, and it instantly catches fire. It also shows him melting metals with it.
I see a "solar fired distellery unit", or a coiled coppertube being used to heat water. 
I have to remove the broken big screen anyway, as I am reflooring the bedroom. FATE I tell ya. FATE.
Will be a few days before the Deebo vid, becouse this weekend is booked up. 
Pual S, Pheionix, Budget, you guys can probaly help me think of many other things to do with a "solar fresnal lens".


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks a bunch Deebo. I just know Inor will start looking through Craig's list to find his own.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Didn't watch the vid so I don't know if it is the same guy, but that was on that prepper show.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

greenpowerscience makes & sales the lenses.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> Thanks a bunch Deebo. I just know Inor will start looking through Craig's list to find his own.


And so will big dog...


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Check the local dump. Our's takes TV's for free and pile them up in a separate corner.


----------

